# New from South Africa



## Caleb (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi everyone

I'm a can opener for 2 cats here in Guateng, South Africa.
Both are rescues, Tayo from an animal shelter and Amy was a stray.

I also have two dogs. A Labrador Retriever named Jesse and a Swiss White Shepherd named Jenna.

The main reason I signed up is to ask a question about a skin rash on Amy's belly. I'll post the question with a picture in the Health section.

I'm looking forward to participating in the forum.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I've never seen a Swiss White Shepherd, looking forward to seeing pictures (of all your pets).


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, Caleb! Sounds like you've got a full house there.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Caleb! Welcome.  I'd like to see pictures too!


----------



## Caleb (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't have any Pictures of my cats here at the office, but here's a photo of my dogs...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Epic (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome Caleb  I'm new aswell, I look forward to seeing pics of your kitty's & dogs.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and your crew. What beautiful girls. Looking forward to seeing the feline pair soon. My gang send pets and purrs


----------

